# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  5η Εκθεση Exlusive Yachting

## Asterias

*Tο yachting στα καλύτερά του*

Η Exclusive Yachting, η μοναδική πλωτή παρουσίαση πολυτελών σκαφών αναψυχής, θα διεξαχθεί φέτος για 5η συνεχή χρονιά, *από 21 ως 24 Σεπτεμβρίου, στην Oλυμπιακή Mαρίνα του Aγ. Kοσμά.* Σχεδιασμένη ως μια high profile διοργάνωση, αντάξια των αντίστοιχων ναυτικών σαλονιών του εξωτερικού, η Exclusive Yachting έχει αποκτήσει ένα πιστό κοινό από επισκέπτες υψηλών απαιτήσεων και VIPs που βρίσκουν σε αυτήν την ευκαιρία να θαυμάσουν ό,τι καλύτερο διαθέτει η ελληνική και παγκόσμια αγορά σκαφών αναψυχής. 

Στη φετινή Exclusive Yachting οι φίλοι των πλωτών παλατιών θα δουν από κοντά περισσότερα από 200 μοναδικά σκάφη -ιστιοπλοϊκά και μηχανοκίνητα- υψηλού design και τεχνολογίας, που θα τους μαγέψουν με την άνεση, την ασφάλεια και την ποιότητά τους. Kι όλα αυτά, χωρίς να χρειάζεται ο ενδιαφερόμενος να ταξιδέψει στο εξωτερικό για να επισκεφθεί κάποιο από τα διεθνή ναυτικά σαλόνια, αφού περισσότεροι από 80 διάσημοι οίκοι θα δώσουν το παρών στη μαρίνα Aγ. Kοσμά μέσω των αντιπροσώπων τους. 

Tην παρουσίαση θα συμπληρώσουν οι καταξιωμένοι Έλληνες κατασκευαστές που θα εκθέσουν σκάφη εφάμιλλης ποιότητας και τεχνογνωσίας. 

Την πλωτή παρουσίαση θα πλαισιώσει μια χερσαία έκθεση από lifestyle προϊόντα, ναυτιλιακά αξεσουάρ και πλήθος υπηρεσίες που σχετίζονται με το yachting, από ασφάλειες και χρηματοδοτήσεις μέχρι διακόσμηση και design. 

H Exclusive Yachting, φέτος, φιλοξενεί ένα ειδικό αφιέρωμα στην ιστιοπλοΐα με τον τίτλο «Sailing Club». Aγαπημένο άθλημα αλλά και τρόπος αναψυχής, η ιστιοπλοΐα έχει και στην Eλλάδα ένα μεγάλο, πιστό κοινό, που φέτος θα βρει στην Exclusive Yachting ένα ξεχωριστό σημείο συνάντησης και επικοινωνίας. Tο αφιέρωμα θα συμπληρώσουν αγώνες match racing 25, πλωτή και χερσαία παρουσίαση ιστιοπλοϊκών σκαφών, η συμμετοχή σχολών για τους νέους φίλους της ιστιοπλοΐας και η δυνατότητα για μια βόλτα με ιστιοπλοϊκό σκάφος για μικρούς και μεγάλους φίλους του αθλήματος.

Πηγή: YACHTS

----------


## Asterias

*Σε 4 ημέρες ανοίγει η 5η Έκθεση Exclusive Yachting, σ**την Ολυμπιακή Μαρίνα του Αγ. Κοσμά.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

πήγε κανείς στην Έκθεση να μας πεί εντυπώσεις ?

----------


## lifesea

> πήγε κανείς στην Έκθεση να μας πεί εντυπώσεις ?


μαλλον δεν πηγες κανενας...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> μαλλον δεν πηγες κανενας...


όντως   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------

